# do



## Terri

3333


----------



## Guest

What about doubting people being conscious ?=\
Aka solipsism

otherwise great post man, truely true too.
You cannot doubt something really, like thinking this is a dream n shit, it's all bullshit, its Pure O all Pure o, Pure O sucks 2 inch hiv infected dick;\


----------



## Guest

Meow?  you and me "could" be soooo real Jas.

While reading your thread, I could see circles going around in my head, like a kid asking why to each reply you give out? teehee.

10 ?doubts? in this tread, do you have much ?doubt? in your life?

Believe in me Jas .

Thinking of you,

Darren.


----------



## solboard

The fact that we are self aware and can ask such a question--_is this real_--proves that you and me are lucid, and are conscious beings, that can question reality.

I have been practicing out-of-body travel for only a short time, but ever since I've been _consciously_ aware of my own existence outside my physical body, I have proved it to myself that DP is just a state of mind; that our consciousness perceives what is going on in the brain because of the mental conditions that our neurological processes set up.

Think of the brain as an equalizer in a stereo system, and consciousness as the music. The equalizer (brain) filters and shapes the sound (consciousness) into the desired setting (in this case, human functioning with all the faculties). When something changes in the equalizer, the music consequently changes as well. Think of DP as a change in our equalizer that we, the music, is perceiving.

A very simple analogy to something science is now beginning to understand.

Oh, to any of you Dennet fans, stop deluding yourself with his absurd theory on consciousness! :lol:


----------



## Guest

NOOO, u had to bring in the supernatural.
Lol, otherwise thanks for the advice, out of body experiences, how can someone PRACTICE this, it's kinda like PRACTICING hallucinations, seriously man, it's ALL ur brain on crack, and my theory is this: practicing it a lot, is kinda like practicing heroine.

Ill give you a test u can't refuse:

What does Kristin kreuk's underwear look like RIGHT NOW, shoot up your body, fly to her, and see, and report after u jerk off.

Honestly, OBE doesnt EXIST 

Dennett fan's? dude whutt he fuck, you cannot diss a man like him, he's great, and he's probably the leading man in the field. HE DOES SCIENCE, nto wishful thinking.
He doesn't need fans, what he discover is what he discover, TRUTH, not 3lbs bullshit.
Honestly, please, consciousness is ur brain, if u don't believe it, how come anesthia works? hm? hm? hm? pwned


----------



## Guest

Gees? can we stay on the subject here! *Points @ Jas and meself*? so damn selfish all the time! :evil:


----------



## Guest

Aight I won't ruin this thread, it started out good, just Jas please don't use superstitious arguements, it'll send of logic minds into a Pure O DPDR rant...


----------



## Guest

Yeah Copeful is right... Jas let's focus on "us"... *Points back and forth to both our faces*... you and me OK.

You da man Copeful!


----------



## solboard

There are countless data on the proof of consciousness as an external phenomena that can exist outside the physical body.

I know what I do is not a trick of the mind.

Let's take the case of Pam Reynolds. A woman who had an NDE (near-death-experience) while in the operating room.

"Her NDE is one of the most notable and best documented in NDE research because of the unusual circumstances under which it happened. Reynolds was under close medical monitoring during the entire operation. During part of the operation she had no brain-wave activity and no blood flowing in her brain, which left her clinically dead. She made several observations about the procedure which later were confirmed by medical personnel as surprisingly accurate."

It is known that the brain integrates experiences in the temporal lobes. Without brain activity, by clinical terms, the person is dead. Well, how can one so vividly recall an experience with a brain that had no oxygen, no blood, and no brainwaves? And even describe the medical procedure and the tools used with surprising accuracy. This is no coincidence.

To have such a vivid experience, her brain would be 'flashing' (showing activity in certain regions of her brain). But, her brain was dead...

She's not the only one either who's had such a vivid experience that was verified by outside observers as true. There are thousands of people who have had NDEs and OBEs and you cannot tell them that what they experienced is just their brain hallucinating.

Come on. You honestly believe Dennet's theory as a valid explanation of consciousness? I watched a lecture on his theory--what a joke. Absolutely absurd. He thinks consciousness is our brains convincing us that we are aware.

Watch this video and tell me that that isn't absurd: 





The truth is we do not know what consciousness is. There is no theory that begins to define it. The best theory about consciousness merely clarifies experience. The closest theory of consciousness goes against all the principles in Newtonian science--very new age concepts.

OBE's have been more beneficial to my progress than cognitive therapy. I personally like the idea that I am more than just matter. You have to admit, we are a little more than chemical reactions.

I think the idea that matter creates consciousness very depressing. "I'm forced to live with DP all my life, and when I die there is nothing." Not very reassuring. Then everything we do is for temporary, biological enjoyment, and then it's gone...


----------



## Guest

solboard said:


> I know what I do is not a trick of the mind.


There is no way of knowing, you either believe it or you don't.


----------



## Guest

If you wanna live in delusion cacuse it's reassuring, pleaases go a head, just... doesn't make it true.

Consciousness, is yourself (your brain/body) being aware of it's existance yea...
DP rest of ur life? Not nessacarily.
Die? yea. So what ? "How can I fear something that is when I am not" etc.

Anyway, you suck at critical thinking swallowing anything raw, "uUuUUh lizn to thzi NDE storTtYYYy it muzt be trueee".
No.
Honestly, how come when people OBE on will, they can never do some experiment?
Simple: You lie in ur bedroom, someone(A SKEPTICAL THIRD PARTY SCIENTIST NOT UR FRIEND) sits in the living room he writes something on a note, you fly in raed it, fly back, and tell what was written on it?

CAUSE
IT
DOES
NOT
E
X
I
S
T
=)

OBE/NDE etc has been explored a lot, it's no more mystery than hallucinating on drugs really...

Read about "The god helmet"


----------



## Terri

3333


----------



## Guest

Think thats actually good Jas, makin up shit calm ur anxieties when ur brain knows its just deluding urself is not mentally good.
Listen, whats SO bad with being human either?
Emotions mean the same, everything remain same, except death.
Ok yea death is lame but b lucky u were ever born instead, how many semens are there? 535325235252353252 in a session? u were 1o fthose


----------



## solboard

How can you doubt (ha ha) the scientific evidence of such phenomena? It's not entirely fringe science either.

Okay, I'll shut up now. :lol:


----------



## Guest

solboard said:


> How can you doubt (ha ha) the scientific evidence of such phenomena? It's not entirely fringe science either.
> 
> Okay, I'll shut up now. :lol:


U dont know mch about science.
Show me the scientific journals or shut the fuck up u suck ur own dick as i type this shit by sayin the shit u say "ITS SCIENCE".
Yea preformed by scientists like Tom Cruise, go back to first grade man
SCIENCE = EVIDENCE
WITHOUT EVIDENCE = PSEUDOSCIENCE = BULLSHIT = DUDE COMES ON FORUMS CLAIMING SHIT IS SCIENCE TO MAKE A SHITHEAD OUTTA HIMSELF


----------



## Guest

Jas said:


> And Darren, I would really like to hear your thoughts on this, without the comedic mask. Let me ask you this, how would you define "you" What makes you...you?


Comedic mask?... *Sigh*? I was flirting? *slowly and painfully rolls eyes*, I haven?t flirted for so long (((Hugs cold self)))? I was being serious in the beginning?

BUT on to the main matter: ?What makes Darren?!

Darren is a human being; he?s male/23 and from a city in England called Derby. He?s tries hard to be heard because he now wishes to be taken seriously due to his increased ability, yet as any one? ?old abbits (How the hell do you spell that <???) die hard?? so he likes to be a dick from time to time. Darren has skin and bones (Look human anatomy for the rest) and a warmth heart *Puppy eyes*? ahh crap? I can?t take my mask off, if you really want to hear the sincere me, you?ll going to have to ?listen? with your speakers; hence you?ll need speakers/head phones? because the only serious reply you?ll gain from me is through your speakers.

P.S; Sucks that you replied to me last = -10.000 bonus points


----------



## Guest

What made Darren? his parents. Even rhymes.
What made Darren the way he is? his life experiences.
What makes him conscious? a insane complex brain and nervous system? whut the fuck are you 2?
What makes you feel? your nerves, what makes you hear? your ears, what make you see? your eyes, what makes you smell things? ur nose, what makes u taste? ur mouth, what makes you YOU? your consciousness, selfaware, you can see ur fuckin self(ur body) with ur fuckin eyes(also body) who sees? THE FUCKIN BRAIN. 
What makes your emotions? chemicals in ur brain Ooo, what makes thoughts ? electrochemical activity in ur brain(we can read this by scans now, so dont even try to say its a mystery anymore Ignoramous).
Why do we feel emotions? for evolutionary purposes read a evolutionary psy chology book and it'll aall make sense to you.
Why am I hot and your not? cuz my gene's was good, and ur weren't? Oo

DPDR shows this so fuckin clear, it shreds all aprts of you,all emtoions all that makes you who you are, and what are elft? jsut consciousness ur brain barely awake. Thats why u feel fake, how some of you interprert this as "uUuU we are souls" are beyond me.
read up soul, it's a hewbrew word that stems from BREATHE/WIND/AIR OoaoOAOOoaa WHY!?!??!!??!!?

Cuz the motherfuckin unknowin stoneage man didn't know shit about human anatomy, so here's his conclusion: living man = breathes, dead man, does not.
Why you think we say "godbless" when someone sneezes? Cuz the motherfuckin jeezus lovers believed ur soul was blown out of you when u sneezed and u could be possessed by demons in that instant if people didnt say godbless you.

HAHA! go fuck ur bible, i smoked mine

Ok, u cannot handle death, fine, it doesnt matter you'll die eitherway HAH!
Point is: why worry? Care for life, not death, I cannot get why so many prepares for the life they've been told comes after death when noone DEAD has come back and told you they went to heaven, yet you waste ur life preparing for something that never comes. Fuck ur stupid.

Whats different by your mysticist / christian / jewish "afterlifes/reincarnation" and islamic " YALL GET 72 BEAUTIFUL VIRGINS READY TO FUCK IN HEAVEN" u can laugh of that, but not ur own uz u need those fucckin delusions to keep u goin, weak is what u are.
And IF U NEED IT, COOL, dont bring it here, cause educated people will shut it down.

I should be ateacher, except I hate teachesr ,so fuck that


----------



## 17545

ie.


----------



## Guest

but ofcourse existance is existance its self explainatory, imma ask you one thing tigersuit, have u given up recovering ever?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098

Jas I think _some_ people have misunderstood your question about what makes you "you" I think what you were asking is can you locate your concousness, can you find "I"
If this is what you are asking then I dont belive you can find it.

Heres something you can try. You can do it with your eyes closed or open, in a quiet room or noisy street. All you have to do is this: identify yourself. 
I don?t mean stand up and say your name. I mean catch hold of that which is you, rather than just the things that you experience, To do this, focus your attention on yourself. Try to locate in your own consciousness the ?I? that is you, the person who is feeling hot or cold, thinking your thoughts, hearing the sounds around you and so on. I?m not asking you to locate your feelings, sensations and thoughts, but the person, the self , who is having them. 
It should be easy. After all, what is more certain in this world than that you exist? Even if everything around you is a dream or an illusion, you must exist to have the dream, to do the hallucinating . So if you turn your mind inwards and try to become aware only of yourself, it shouldn?t take long to find it. 
Have a go. 
Any luck?

Admit it. You failed. You looked for the one thing that you always assumed was there and found nothing. What does that mean? That you don?t exist? 
Lets get clear about what you would have found. The moment you became aware of anything it would have been something quite specific, a thought, a feeling, a sensation, a sound, a smell. But in no such case would you have been aware of yourself as such. You can describe each of the experiences you had, but not the you that had them. 
You might protest, how could I not be aware that it was I having these experiences? For instance, it is true that when I look at the computer in front of me, what I was aware of was the computer not me. But in another sense I was aware that it was me seeing the computer. It just isn?t possible to detach myself from the experience, which is why there is no special awareness of ?I?, only an awareness of what I am aware of.


----------



## solboard

Wow, Copeful...why the hostility?

You cannot find the "I" that is you. To experience that, you must undergo complete ego dissolution. The only way possible to dissociate yourself from your ego is to have a Level 5 psychedelic experience. It is then that you find you are not just "I."

You'll find that your ego makes you. Without your ego, you are not: *insert person here*. However, without the ego, you are still aware, just not of a single identity that you have known yourself since you were able to recall memories.

Without an ego, a human being cannot live. He/she/it would not be able to make individual decisions that are necessary for survival.

Since most of us are scared of complete dissociation, the psychedelics are out of the question  However lucid dreaming and astral projection are not.

This is a very touchy subject which obviously a lot of people have strong ideas/opinions on.

"A rare and precious transcendental state, which has been called a 'peak experience', a 'religious experience,' 'divine transformation,' a 'state of Samadhi' and many other names in other cultures. It is not connected to the +1, +2, and +3 of the measuring of a drug's intensity. It is a state of bliss, a participation mystique, a connectedness with both the interior and exterior universes, which has come about after the ingestion of a psychedelic drug, but which is not necessarily repeatable with a subsequent ingestion of that same drug. If a drug (or technique or process) were ever to be discovered which would consistently produce a plus four experience in all human beings, it is conceivable that it would signal the ultimate evolution, and perhaps the end of, the human experiment." -- The Shulgin Rating Scale by Alexander Shulgin.


----------



## Guest

"I" give up on you...

however deep you wanna put it, the "I" comes from THE BRAIN, dont believe me? knock urself unconscious


----------



## Terri

3333


----------



## Guest

GAWD... WHY DOESN'T ANY ONE WANNA PLAY SKYPE WITH ME!    *Spits dummy out*


----------



## Terri

33333


----------



## Terri

33333


----------



## Corduroy28

when there's no emotion, personal preference, or sense of enjoyment, what else is a mind to do?


----------



## solboard

Jas said:


> You obviously have a dualist take on existence and that is your belief, if what you posted above is possible you would have to believe that human beings are made up of two independent constituents. You would have to believe that the mind is a special thing, different from anything else in the universe.


Right. A thing in itself. Like fundamental properties space, time, charge etc.



Jas said:


> Unfortunately this is where it falls over for me, I no longer have the ability to create fictional constructs to give me the comfort that you and many others rely on, I need proof.


I do too. There is no evidence of a causal mechanism between mind and brain, so I don't believe it. The burden of proof is on the materialists.


----------



## Guest

No proof? what? U SMOKIN ANGELDUST?

What about the fact ANESTHIA WHICH IS PUREEEEEEE CHEMICALS put u under?
How come we can meassure brainactivity like thoughts and emotions?

Dude do me a favour knock urself unconscious!

You have obviously never experienced fever, got drunk, got high or anything, ur just plain born DP'ed

Checked out the "god helmet" yet?

Check out michael shermer, he shows how we can produce out of body and NDE by messing with.....
UGUESSED IT GENIUS THE MOFOCKIN MATERIAL BRAIN.

Burden of being embarrassed and keep lying to yourself is on you, whos makin claims here? materialist who follow c ommon sense evidence and experiemtnts or people who hallucinate some random shit and call it a fact?


----------



## 17545

ack.


----------



## Guest

Wow goblin not over the neanderthal insult yet?
Listen motherfucker, bring in rational mentally healthy non brainwashed people to this forum and see who they support.

"i can fly" or "no u cant"

fuck


----------



## Cam

> You cannot find the "I" that is you. To experience that, you must undergo complete ego dissolution. The only way possible to dissociate yourself from your ego is to have a Level 5 psychedelic experience. It is then that you find you are not just "I." Since most of us are scared of complete dissociation, the psychedelics are out of the question However lucid dreaming and astral projection are not.


Are you suggesting that this somehow proves that the body and mind a separate, if you are then it's bullshit. lucid dreaming is just a state in which you become aware that you are dreaming, you don't leave your body. Astral projection LOL how can you leave your body and still breath, how can you leave your body a still live?


----------



## Cam

I will even go as far as saying that people who believe they can leave their body or claim to have some sort of spiritual enlightenment are the product of a childhood that was empty, its a way to make yourself feel special. This is how people with low self esteem get get sucked into cults, they are made to feel as if they have special powers that no one else has LOL

Go and save a whale!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Props blackbox, we are finally agreeing on something 

I will add this lil shit:






There you go solboard, go fuck a whale!!! or better yet a alien in the astral plane.


----------



## 17545

e.


----------



## Guest

i kno


----------



## CECIL

First: People will always doubt, its part of being human. You can doubt anything you want, even doubt itself, even your own existence. But at the end of the day you are only chasing your own tail and it gets you nowhere. You just have to do whatever it is you are afraid of regardless of the doubt.

Second: reproducing NDE by manipulating the brain doesn't prove that we are entirely physical. Nor does knocking yourself unconscious prove we are entirely physical. All it proves is that we need a physical anchor to operate in the physical world - no surprises there. Seriously, stop offering this stuff as proof that there is ONLY the physical world, because it doesn't prove that in the least.

The physical part of our existence is an important part, yes. But its not the ONLY part. Without our emotional, mental and other bodies our flesh is merely dead organic matter that may happen to still be conducting electricity.

Not that I reccomend doing it, but have you ever played the game where you stand against a wall and someone presses something over your neck until you pass out? Inhaling "nangs" (Nitrous Oxide I think) does the same thing. What you find is that you lose consciousness. But you don't cease to exist, you sort of go to a "place" that's really warm and calm, but you can't fully remember it when you wake back up.


----------



## Guest

When you go 100% unconscious, UR BRAIN DOES NOT DO SHIT, when u regain consciousness, its like woww wtf happened?
Thats kind of why people who's been in a coma and unconscious tenyears break down and dont understand shit when their kids are grown up. Don't be so stupid CECIL, aren't you a grown woman?

I agree without emotions/mental the person is not really alive, but heres the dealio: emotions are proven material, mental acitivity too they reside in the brain.

I think I declare victory, anyone with a openmind will agree.

I know u will drag in some of ur faith and claim u made sense and I dont feel like arguing. So sure

The only thing spirituality has done good for humanity is music and art, I really loooove the calming music and colorful art.


----------



## solboard

> Are you suggesting that this somehow proves that the body and mind a separate, if you are then it's bullshit. lucid dreaming is just a state in which you become aware that you are dreaming, you don't leave your body. Astral projection LOL how can you leave your body and still breath, how can you leave your body a still live?


The autonomic functions of the brain operate seamlessly regardless of "where" you are when out of body.


----------



## Guest

solboard watch the movie and regain ur sanity today!


----------



## solboard

Copeful said:


> Props blackbox, we are finally agreeing on something
> 
> I will add this lil shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go solboard, go flower* a whale!!! or better yet a alien in the astral plane.


I've seen that video. That doesn't disprove OBEs at all. It rather says that you may be able to mechanically induce them by external means. Blasting electromagnetic waves at a brain doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Guest

People like you... I swear... 
U wouldn't listen if I put speakers on full vvolume to your ears.
Closeminded...

It proves everything man.
IT'S THIS EASY: IF U CAN FLY OUT UR BODY WHY THE FUCK DONT U, PROVE IT IN THE SIMPLEST EXPERIMENT?

CUZ U CANT U KNOW IT ACKNOWLEDGE IT; DONT BE A IDIOT.


----------



## solboard

Black Box said:


> I will even go as far as saying that people who believe they can leave their body or claim to have some sort of spiritual enlightenment are the product of a childhood that was empty, its a way to make yourself feel special. This is how people with low self esteem get get sucked into cults, they are made to feel as if they have special powers that no one else has LOL
> 
> Go and save a whale!!!!!


Honestly, you're the only one I've ever heard make that claim. Isn't the reason why you are I or everyone on here has DP? And what caused most of the cases of DP? Not drugs. They are merely triggers for something that already existed. We all have had problems in our childhood that led up to the development of DP. In many ways, our childhood was lacking something or rather, had a little too much.


----------



## Guest

And that proves ur buddha? wtf, ok.
I agree, my life missed a lot and had too much of things young eyes shouldnt see, and then shti happened and mix that with too much drugs n u got DPDR and since ia lready had Pure O it kept it alive....

It doesnt mean shit, other than that I suffer a mental disorder, u do too, but uthink ur buddhaaaaa

I need sleep peace


----------



## solboard

Copeful said:


> People like you... I swear...
> U wouldn't listen if I put speakers on full vvolume to your ears.
> Closeminded...
> 
> It proves everything man.
> IT'S THIS EASY: IF U CAN FLY OUT UR BODY WHY THE flower* DONT U, PROVE IT IN THE SIMPLEST EXPERIMENT?
> 
> CUZ U CANT U KNOW IT ACKNOWLEDGE IT; DONT BE A IDIOT.


Why should I prove it publicly? These esoteric phenomena are tested already.

"Why does anesthesia work?" Why does any psychoactive chemical work? 
There are different types of anesthesia. I'm assuming you are referring to general anesthetics that produce an unconscious mental state. It is not known how it works on a cellular level, but it is speculated that general anesthetics affect the spinal cord (resulting in immobility), the brain-stem reticular activating system (resulting in unconsciousness) and the cerebral cortex (seen as changes in electrical activity on an electroencephalogram).


----------



## PPPP

Jas, interesting thread. 
I am taking a break from schoolwork so I'm feeling silly but here we go.
I don't doubt existence so much as I doubt what it is and what it means if that makes any sense.
Obviously the self and the world outside the self exist if the word existence has any meaning at all.
It's one of those things that you can just think in circles about forever. 
So I don't. My personal answer is that I don't know, but ..
I feel that things are interdependent, that what we are is only defined in relationship to our bodies, our minds, the world around us. 
That is why I don't doubt existence in that way.
I personally can't comprehend the idea of a self that has any meaning without those things, it's not a self anymore.
Me without my memories, my thoughts... it's me maybe but.. it's not anything recognizable as me.

It's almost 2am here so I am not sure I expressed myself well but there you go. I'm all spaced out anyhow. 



Copeful said:


> Listen buttercup*, bring in rational mentally healthy non brainwashed people to this forum and see who they support.


Those are imaginary creatures... trying to find them is a waste of time. 

and copeful, we're all the buddha right? isn't that the idea?  
it makes me smile.


----------



## Guest

Theres no buddha =P

U are layla, I'm david


----------



## PPPP

:lol: that too

although, I am not actually named Layla  I guess it's confusing of me to use a real name that is not mine as my username but oh well.  I'm Layla like you're Copeful.


----------



## 17545

at.


----------



## Guest

Oh, that a fact? provide evidence or shut the fuck up.
Talk down? lol, is it wrong to correct wrongs? Ur seriously a fu ckedup individual.

"Buddha was a real guy even I know that" u met him? theres no PROOf of his existance, guess ur gon say jesus existed too? just didnt have powers ? HAA HAA


----------



## 17545

er.


----------



## Guest

i tore ur soul apart with that one setence that time ahhaha


----------



## 17545

lly.


----------



## comfortably numb

I agree with Tigersuit totally on this one. Copeful sure is tough on the internet i guess hes one of those internet bullies you hear about on the news. Which actually makes no sense at all because you can't bully someone unless your within reach of them. I bet he would not be so antagonistic in real life if he valued his health anyway.

I really do not see what copeful gets out of totally ranting and hating on everyone. It's pretty sad actually when you think of it. He does not seem to get anything out of this site except arguing with people over the dumbest shit. So what if you don't think if god exists? I know plently of people that are agonistic that don't go ranting about how god does not exist and hating on people that believe in god.

Copeful seems to argue with people just for the sake of it and refuses to accept anyone elses views.

I have no idea why im even posting this as it will accomplish nothing but fuel another rant. He could atleast be entertaining in his rants. He can't even do that much.


----------



## Guest

Haha yea tigersuit U caught me.

ComfortablyNumb, sorry like you I ain't a passive hypocrite, if I know somethings wrong I dare to speak my mind and don't give a fuck how that "affects" my view on a INTERNET forum.
God fuckin damn


----------



## Guest

If you?re going to counter Copeful by being a bully yourself, choose one person to do it and stick to one, or you?ll end all being a ?gang? of so called ?bullies? yourself.


----------



## Guest

.......


----------



## Guest

Wtf man? 
Someone i must really want to be gone?
No, i love ALL of humanity.
DPDR hit me, and then I felt immediately "AM I ALL ALONE?" u know the drill, the most common symptom of DPDR, then it grew on me, and in the search of finding others suffering same as me, to prove tomyself I hadnt gone completely nuts, I stumbled upon solipsism and it scared me shitless and with Pure O( mental OCD ) thsi grew n grew, it has NOTHING to do with me wanting someone not to exist.
I'd gladly take DEATH instead of this, and trust me I've considered it a lot.

and why didn't I go off ranting and calling u a stupid worhtless cocksockin motherfockin nothin? cuz it was because of ur DPDR, I KNOW how irrational and delusional the mind can get in these situations.
I only "attack" the people who are irrational by choice. I doubt you wanted to be dead.


----------



## Guest

Do you think I am reading into things too much...???...LOL


----------



## Guest

Yup, you're like a woman reading heat magazine  (I like women reading heat magazine; keeps them quiet   :lol: )

http://www.heatworld.com


----------



## Guest

:roll:


----------



## Guest

I know where you're coming from... but I guess women don't do that because they get bored after a while... humm... why do you have me thinking about boobs now... I can't get them outta my mind... just bouncing up and down... bless

=*(.

P.S: Recommend you don't read the small print... you have been warned.


----------



## CECIL

Copeful said:


> Don't be so stupid CECIL, aren't you a grown woman?


I have breasts, but I'm no woman :lol:



> I agree without emotions/mental the person is not really alive, but heres the dealio: emotions are proven material, mental acitivity too they reside in the brain.


How are emotions material? /boggle

How long is an emotion? How dense is it? What is its conductivity? What's the melting point of anger? What's the boiling point of grief? What kind of ions does fear form? Is jealousy soluble in water?

Yes, its true that parts of the brain are active during emotions and consciousness. Neurons firing in the brain have a role in generating consciousness. But how can something purely physical give rise to something non-physical if ONLY the physical exists? How is subjective experience possible?

Nevermind, I guess its the age old and eternal argument. Still, it doesn't have to be either/or, it can be both, which is what I've been saying all along.


----------



## Guest

Gynecomastia?


----------



## CECIL

No just fat :lol:


----------



## Guest

I hated that... the gym totally helped me out... although my diet still sucks.


----------



## rlf

> I don't doubt existence. Even if existence isn't real, what you see around you is all you're ever going to get, so cherish this "non-existence" until the day you die.


Well said. When things feel wierd I just think of that. Best thing I have read on this site.


----------



## Guest

:mrgreen:


----------

